# My visit to the holy coast today



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

It's been a great day today, starting off with a visit to Dennis' Lolly shop for a new rashie and splashie followed by a test paddle on Currumbin creek on the Goldie. Trev and Jimbo had a good look around and many questions for Dennis who really knows his stuff eh? The wind was up so we stayed in the creek surrounded by unbelievable numbers of chicks on SUP's and in surfboats. The 475 is a great machine, a bit tippier but a lot easier to turn than the 465 which I also got to take out. The 465 was great for side-saddle and tracked straighter than the 475 though. The 475 really did have a head of her own especially heading upwind but I think with an upgrade to the large rudder she would come to heel nicely. A very well balanced frame make the 475 very easy to handle off the water, much easier than my 575 despite being the same weight (the 575 in carbon weighs the same as the 475 in glass). The glass was much quieter on the water than the carbon. Trev almost went AWOL into the surf but breakfast was beckoning at the Palmy surf club and at 0845 we were off the water. Overall I remain a 575 fanboy but could be tempted by the new 525 which is arriving soon and worthy of a test paddle on my next pilgrimage. Why am I even looking? Well my 16 year old son has discovered muscles (I think it's actually chicks but he thinks muscles bring chicks) and has asked me about joining me on the water in the future in order to improve his physique. When he uses the revo he just paddles it around anyway so I'm thinking to just get another stealth, I know I want to 

Anyway breakfast was such a treat with all the Palmy boys and wasn't I flabbergasted to discover all the vicious rumours about latte's were true. Safa even wore a pinkish T-shirt! There was so much fishing info flashing around that table for a good couple of hours and I staggered out drunk with plans for tackling my local hoodlums using the Palmy veteran's tips and tricks about handling heavy hitters from paddle yaks. Thanks so much to Dennis, Tom, Nick, Stuart, Gary and Clive for making the effort to make me feel so welcome! And Daniel as well as Chris who was shanghaied into home duties and sent apologies - there will be another time boys!

Back at my apartment Trev, Jimbo and I went through some secret knots and the arcana of how to use speed clips without the stress of manipulating them with cold wet fingers.

Dennis took the photos of the yak action but here are my photos from the Palmy surf club, enjoy!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> Nice write up magnet.Clive my boy, we gotta talk sweetie.


Damn those lattes were good. You should've been there Paully.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> What now K.!. a bloody pink rashie for you too?


Already had one Paully. It was me that started the craze man (the women love 'em).


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> What the hell you doin' hanging with those palmy ladies for ?


What any male would do with a lady. Go get a pink rashie Paully. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

kayakone said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell you doin' hanging with those palmy ladies for ?
> ...


Don't fell bad you weren't invited Salti as we knew you would have your normal excuse of " I need to rip off the nanas as much as I can"


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

The Latte Army photo - ID, left to right, for the benefit of the rest of the forum.

Beekeeper (Jimbo)
kayakone (the handsome one - Trev)
Threadfin5 (Gary - Clive's bro) 
Nad97 (Nick)
TouringTom (Tom - works in some kayak shop)
Spottymac (Stu)
Safa (Clive - Gary's bro)
DennisT (Dennis - he works in that same kayak shop)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

I like how the ugly people are up front. Stu must have caught some eye candy


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Eye candy...too much of that stuff can send you blind! Personally I spent the whole time looking at the surf and seagulls and stuff but it's truly amazing you boys don't have eye-diabetes with a view like that every Saturday morning


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Memories!............ and mammaries..............and long legs...............and cheeks.......

And... I wasn't even looking!

Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> Memories!............ and mammaries..............and long legs...............and cheeks.......
> 
> And... I wasn't even looking!
> 
> Jimbo


Wouldn't help if you did look. Your eyesight is so bad you tell which was male and which was female.

Ho hum, another day at Palmy. This is what you missed Jimbo:

http://thechive.com/2013/05/31/bikinis- ... 55-photos/


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

All I can say is you'd want to be careful you don't all get locked up under the anti-bikie laws, look like a dodgy bunch up to no good!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

salticrak said:


> Nice write up magnet.Clive my boy, we gotta talk sweetie.


Before we do mate dont worry i bought one for aswell ,just in well,,, a manly size
Good to meet You Jim and hopefully catch up soon when the Pelagics show up,geez those Latte were go hey!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Beekeeper said:


> Memories!............ and mammaries..............and long legs...............and cheeks.......
> 
> And... I wasn't even looking!
> 
> Jimbo


Jimbo good seeing again mate when its full summer we just sit in Palmy HQ sipping latte's and checking out them candy .We NEVER fish,its all a smoke screen for the SWmBO


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Safa said:


> Beekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > Memories!............ and mammaries..............and long legs...............and cheeks.......
> ...


Yep Safa, reckon I could become a latte sipper on the strength of that! ;-)

Jimbo


----------

